# Best Aftermarket Fender Neck?



## srv33 (Mar 2, 2009)

Hey all I was wondering what you think the best aftermarket fender neck is. I have been thinking of getting a new one for my strat for a while now but Im not sure. Ive heard warmoths are pretty good, but I could also order a custom shop reissue neck from Fender. Im really not sure what to do, so gimme some suggestions lol.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I like Warmoth and Stew-Mac. Warmoth will make virtually anything in a neck, but Stew-Mac only has a few from which to choose. The quality of woods, workmanship, sales, shipping, and customer service is great.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

What's wrong with the original ?


----------



## srv33 (Mar 2, 2009)

It's rosewood and I think I want to switch to maple.


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

The best combination of value and quality is AllParts, which is the same factory that makes Fender of Japan necks.

The best neck, if you can afford it, is USACG, although the headstock is not "Fender Licensed", you will have to do the final shaping yourself, if that is critical to you.

Strictly my opinion, of course...after months of reading...and I have purchased an AllParts TMO FAT neck, which is the nicest Tele neck I have ever held in my hand. Some years ago, I put together a Strat using a Warmouth body, and a Warmouth neck. It had great tone, I still miss it, but my son owns it now.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

I have heard great things about Musikraft. I haven't tried one yet, but my new Tele being built my Marty will have a Musikraft maple neck. Definitely not the most budget friendly option, but people seem to really dig them. I actually bought mine because it was for sale on the forum and happened to have the exact specs I wanted in a neck, not as much for the name on it.

People rave about the AllParts TMO FAT neck that rhh7 mentioned over at the TDPRI forums.


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

srv33 said:


> ...but I could also order a custom shop reissue neck from Fender.


Correct me if I'm wrong, but I believe that Fender will not sell replacement bodies or necks to anyone. The only way to get a replacement from them is to take your guitar to an authorized Fender service dealer and they have to order the replacement after they determine that the neck you currently have is either defective or damaged and needs to be replaced. Even then, I think you'll only get a replacement, not an upgrade.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

I would only go Musikraft...or, on ebay from stratosphere and get a real fender neck..but might be a bit more expensive. What this company does is basiacly buy brand new fenders..and sell them for parts.

U can check Stratosphere's ebay store. LOADS of stuff. all new. some buy it now..and sometimes some auctions as well

http://stores.ebay.ca/The-STRATosphere


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

I have both Warmoth and Allparts necks on my "Fenders". They're both great.


----------



## droptop88 (Aug 25, 2006)

I've not tried Musikraft or Allparts, so can't comment on them. Warmoth necks seem fairly consistent IME.

Not sure how any new neck is to just slap on and go. The last three necks I've purchased came off instruments where they had resided for some time, at least a year. This (again IME) gives a neck time to settle and get used to being mated to a body. Plus it's likely that any fret levelling or tweaking has been done already. All three necks bolted up excellent and required zero fret levelling. Don't know if this is true of a brand new neck?? Anyone? much work required? 

Cheers,

Peter


----------

